# Cinnamon and Ginger for Giardia?



## Finn'sLegacy (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi
Has anyone used ginger and cinnamon for giardia? If so, I would love to hear if it worked or not? Thank you so much.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Giardia is a tough bug, so no, I'd get a prescription from my vet!
It can also infect humans, so if your dog has it, wash your hands, especially after cleaning up her poop!


----------



## Finn'sLegacy (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks for your reply . I do have a script for Panacur for my 5 mo old German Shepherd who tested positive through a routine check. He has very mild symptoms in hindsight. But about the same time my 15 year old Beagle has likely come down with it too as she has never had bathroom problems in her life and now she has the classic symptoms. I have an outdoor cat too, which could be the original source, as she's recently taking up using the dog area for a bathroom, and the Beagle loves cat feces. I'm trying to figure how to keep the cat out for starters. Asher will be done with his course of meds before I can even get the Beagle in for a check, so I thought about doing the "holistic" course of cinn and ginger on the Beagle. I heard the meds are only somewhat effective as well and often take multiple courses. I'm trying to keep everything clean so they don't reinjest. I've always picked up after them immediately. But it feels hopeless with diarrhea smears in the grass that I can't get up. Will see how it goes I guess. I was hoping maybe someone had tried it. 
Have a blessed day.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

I haven't had to treat dogs, cats or humans for Giardia, however, I found your question interesting as we do tend towards holistic approaches whenever possible, so stay open-minded. I can't vouch for the following link, however, I found this May of 2020 article interesting and would think it might be worth looking into.

Giardia In Dogs: How To Get Rid Of It Naturally | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I fixed Giadia permanently with Koccifree 7 years ago (may have a new name now) after Panacur didn't work.


----------



## Finn'sLegacy (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks a lot Wolfy dog. I just found out about this too . I think I will give that a try. So glad it worked for you.


----------



## Finn'sLegacy (Oct 14, 2021)

Thought I would follow up on my own post in case anyone is interested. 
Asher did the panacur 5 days and started having some solid stools during that time.. Then it turned soft again, so I decided to give him the cinn/ginger too. After a really nasty stool on the first day (I never saw anything like it) he is solid again and has been so far. 

The Beagle who was having soft to watery stools had only the cinn/ginger from the start. After a few days and a couple narly stools, she is solid again. It's been 8 days so far. 
For dosage I followed Dr. Peter Tobias' recommendation of 115mg cinn/per kg and 1/4 tsp ginger for a medium sized dog per day for 14 days. 
I also added some probiotics the last few days to help heal the tummys. 
I am supposed to receive the Kochi free tomorrow. I think I might wait now for the fecal on the dogs before I start the Kochi so I can know if the cinn/ginger worked on its own or not. 
Will try to post how the tests come back. 
Blessings


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes, please keep us posted. I am very interested in natural/holistic remedies.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Research oregano oil for giardia..


----------



## Finn'sLegacy (Oct 14, 2021)

I know I like it when people actually update thier thread so I thought I would update my results. So the cinnamon and ginger and kochi worked well for my senior beagle. She has been good ever since I gave her the regiment. Asher, not so much. It didn't work for him. We have done 2 rounds of Panacur now and he has finally been better for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Agreed. Thank you for the update!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Panacur seems like it really needs to be given for about 7 days to knock out giardia. Some vets say 5 days is supposed to be long enough, but it seems like that's never really true any more. It also can be combined with metronidazole (Flagyl), and the two together are more effective in my experience. You might ask your vet about adding a script for metro to the next round of Panacur.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

@Finn'sLegacy Yes, thank you for updating your thread. My husband and I are very much into looking at holistic methods for health, prophylactic as well as therapeutic, whenever possible. Saving the synthetic meds for when no other choice is practical, available or effective.
Do you have a sense as to why the cinnamon, ginger and kochi worked for your one dog and not for your other? Infestation load? Duration of time of exposure before tx?


----------



## Finn'sLegacy (Oct 14, 2021)

SMcN said:


> @Finn'sLegacy Yes, thank you for updating your thread. My husband and I are very much into looking at holistic methods for health, prophylactic as well as therapeutic, whenever possible. Saving the synthetic meds for when no other choice is practical, available or effective.
> Do you have a sense as to why the cinnamon, ginger and kochi worked for your one dog and not for your other? Infestation load? Duration of time of exposure before tx?


I'm not too sure. But our beagle is pretty robust. She has almost never had issues her whole life. So I think the cinn/ginger/kochi was enough help for her to kick the giardia. Where Asher is really sensitive so far in his young life. I also believe he had it longer.


----------

